# Adrenaline junkey - hunting with the kent & surrey bloodhounds



## ponypatters (30 November 2016)

Hi folks, I was hunting last weekend on Sunday with the Kent and Surrey Bloodhounds and cannot recommend them enough, they were so nice - I was so excited about my day out I wrote a little blog with some helpful info in case you haven't hunted but want to try it  so much fun, boosts the confidence and makes us smile !! http://www.ponypatters.com/blog


----------



## hibshobby (9 December 2016)

That's so lovely to hear ! I used to go out with them must be 20 years ago and always had a great time. I only stopped because I moved up north. Good to hear the K and S are still doing the business.


----------



## ponypatters (9 December 2016)

hibshobby said:



			That's so lovely to hear ! I used to go out with them must be 20 years ago and always had a great time. I only stopped because I moved up north. Good to hear the K and S are still doing the business.
		
Click to expand...

They are indeed and doing fab job, nice bunch


----------



## MissTyc (9 December 2016)

They are indeed lovely! I was considering Borde Hill this Sunday but unfortunately other life things have come up. Booo! Glad you had fun!


----------



## jester_ben (11 December 2016)

I was out that day! Lovely read, I too had a fantastic day. Some of those hedges were huge!!


----------



## Smellycob (10 January 2017)

ponypatters said:



			Hi folks, I was hunting last weekend on Sunday with the Kent and Surrey Bloodhounds and cannot recommend them enough, they were so nice - I was so excited about my day out I wrote a little blog with some helpful info in case you haven't hunted but want to try it  so much fun, boosts the confidence and makes us smile !! http://www.ponypatters.com/blog

Click to expand...

Hello hello! Just the sort of post I was looking for! Have never hunted and am looking for a friendly welcoming pack to have a go with at the end of the year. One to bear in mind.... x


----------

